

Can Facebook credibly challenge Groupon and LivingSocial? - scottieh
http://namesake.com/conversation/581f605c-4e73-11e0-8d32-12313f014066

======
viviensin
The main way facebook could challenge groupon+ living social 1) beyond groupon
and living social, there are lots of deal-buying websites including gilt city,
buywithme.com, etc. Because of the low multi-homing costs, facebook needs to
be different from just providing deals. It has to successful make deals a
SOCIAL EXPERIENCE with simple tools to invite friends to join deals, check who
bought the deal, etc.

------
mcoliver
Facebook's deep penetration of the social graph combined with their
uncontested dominance of highly specific targeting information definitely
makes them a force to be reckoned with. They need someone that can execute
though. Would be interesting to see them swipe a few of the top guys at either
of those places.

